# Force Awakens Falcon 1:144



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

*Force Awakens Falcon 1:144 WIP*

I swore my next model build would not be Star Wars themed because my last 4 have been...heh. Was gonna do some Iron Man or Trek. But J.J. dropped that teaser and I got the Falcon bug. This is going to be an out of box build, except for the modification to the dish and paint job to make it the Episode 7 Falcon.

Here we go...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing how this comes out.

And wonder when the first BB-8 model shows up.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> ...This is going to be an out of box build, except for the modification to the dish and paint job to make it the Episode 7 Falcon...


Just in case you don't already know, according to some comments I've read online the dish and the paint job aren't the only modifications to the Episode VII Falcon. There have apparently been some other minor modifications, but those "in the know" are sworn to secrecy so those changes might not be known to us mere mortals until the movie is released.

Funny thing--as best I can remember, I have seven different Millennium Falcon model kits: Two MPC/AMT/Ertl (one regular, one cutaway), one in the MPC/AMT/Ertl "Rebel Base on Hoth" kit, two Fine Molds' (one 1/72, one 1/144), one Revell, and a tiny white metal version in a "Millennium Falcon vs. Slave I" kit produced by Tsukuda. Before Episode VII was announced I was thinking, "Okay, what am I gonna' do with all of these Millennium Falcon kits now that I have them?" Now I have to figure out which ones I want to build as one of the Original Trilogy versions, and which ones I want to build as the Sequel Trilogy version(s). :lol:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are some shots of the EP7 Falcon concept model, did they use the large FM Falcon?

http://www.rebelscum.com/2015-Celeb...on-Anaheim-2015-The-Force-Awakens/default.asp


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Just in case you don't already know, according to some comments I've read online the dish and the paint job aren't the only modifications to the Episode VII Falcon. There have apparently been some other minor modifications, but those "in the know" are sworn to secrecy so those changes might not be known to us mere mortals until the movie is released.
> 
> Funny thing--as best I can remember, I have seven different Millennium Falcon model kits: Two MPC/AMT/Ertl (one regular, one cutaway), one in the MPC/AMT/Ertl "Rebel Base on Hoth" kit, two Fine Molds' (one 1/72, one 1/144), one Revell, and a tiny white metal version in a "Millennium Falcon vs. Slave I" kit produced by Tsukuda. Before Episode VII was announced I was thinking, "Okay, what am I gonna' do with all of these Millennium Falcon kits now that I have them?" Now I have to figure out which ones I want to build as one of the Original Trilogy versions, and which ones I want to build as the Sequel Trilogy version(s). :lol:


Don't forget the Prequel version, seen on Coruscant in 'RotS'- then it was named the Stellar Envoy but Lucas it is the Falcon, not just a similar ship


http://eeggs.com/images/items/3965.full.jpg


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Stuff that about the new stuff with the modifications of the ships for episode
7,give me the good quality of the classic vehicle designs from the classic
Star Wars movies any day!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> Here are some shots of the EP7 Falcon concept model, did they use the large FM Falcon?
> 
> http://www.rebelscum.com/2015-Celeb...on-Anaheim-2015-The-Force-Awakens/default.asp


Yes. There's a discussion on this model (and others) on The RPF. It, and the others, were built by the art department to give the crew building the full-size Falcon something to work from, and to work out the possible changes.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Got the top and bottom primed and painted with a base coat color. The base color is 4 parts Tamiya XF-2 Flat White and 1 part Tamiya Deck Tan XF-55.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Small update for now. The Fine Molds 1:144 Falcon is known to have an inaccurately shaped window frame and nose cone on the cockpit. There is a guy on Shapeways that sells 3d printed accurizing parts for the Falcon.

I ordered the cabin cone here...

https://www.shapeways.com/product/Z...in-cone?li=search-results-1&optionId=43304415

I also have on order the new rectangular radar dish to make it the Episode 7 Falcon, but it hasn't been sent to me yet.

https://www.shapeways.com/product/Z...ode-vii?li=search-results-1&optionId=43511888

However, I did receive the cockpit cone today, and it's AWESOME! I've never used a 3d printed part before, it's so cool. It does have an EVER SO SLIGHT texture from the 3D printing process, but I'll knock that down with 600-1000 grit sandpaper and it will be perfect. No problem at all, so don't worry about the texture if you want to order one, it's barely even there.

Here is how it looks on the kit, it's a perfect fit...










I will post a picture of the rectangular Episode 7 radar dish when I get it.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I hadn't thought about 3D printed 3rd party parts before. I did know about the complete models. That replacement cockpit window is very cool. Could you say how much it cost?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> I hadn't thought about 3D printed 3rd party parts before. I did know about the complete models. That replacement cockpit window is very cool. Could you say how much it cost?


The link he posted above is the part on shapeways, it's listed at $11.50


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

So my 3D parts came in today. Pretty awesome pieces! The engine nozzles especially. They are tiny but well detailed. The engine grill replacement will also keep me from having to drill out all the holes in the kit piece.


3D printed grill on the left, kit grill on the right. Engine nozzles below.









The Episode 7 dish also arrived with the same shipment. This piece is also awesome, but unfortunately they accidentally sent me the 1/72nd scale dish instead of the 1:144 scale dish. It's huge compared to the Falcon. 



















The reason the Falcon hull looks like it does is because I had a problem with the paint job and had to strip back down to plastic.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

great start to a great build. I've worked with Tony on a lot of parts for the Salzo Galactica kit. Tony (308Bits) makes a ton of parts for all the Falcon kits including replacement parts for the large Hasbro toy Falcon. His stuff is top notch.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Been a while since an update, because I had a set back which required a strip down to plastic and complete repaint. But we are back in business now.

Firstly, I revised the base color on the respray. This time, the base color is 5 parts Tamiya XF-2 Flat White and 1 part Tamiya Deck Tan XF-55. Last time it was 4 parts white.

I have also begun painting the red panels, as well as the darker panels around the turret portholes.










I also light blocked the 3D printed engine grill as well as gave it the same hull color.










Also painted the cockpit, but there wasn't really much to it.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Hull painting is done. Time to dirty it up.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

If you use the 1/72 dish you will be able to pick up the enemy at twice the distance. Just sayin,
Jim


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Finished painting the cockpit interior as well as the 3D printed cockpit cone. I really like how it looks. Plus a couple of overall shots. I've done minimal weathering already. Time to start applying the heavy weathering.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Weathering has begun.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Topside painting/weathering done.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Now _that's_ a thing of beauty! I've seen far too many Falcons that were overly weathered, and they looked horrible; your judicious weathering looks appropriate and screen accurate...well, for the Original Trilogy movies anyway--too soon to tell about how it'll look in _The Force Awakens_. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Finally got around to finishing painting the bottom. I took a break for a month because sometimes you just need to walk away.

I know alot of modelers get caught up on the perfect base coat color on Star Wars ships sometimes. This picture illustrates that the base color will be altered dramatically be the weathering. As long as you are in the ballpark, I wouldn't worry about an EXACT match.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Force Awakens dish attached.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Still working on weathering the bottom to match the top. Getting there.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> Still working on weathering the bottom to match the top. Getting there...


You'd better get cracking; the movie's coming out in a few months.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Oil weathering done on the bottom. Just some detail work to do on the bottom now.










And the hull halves dry fitted to see how it all looks together.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Don't forget the Prequel version, seen on Coruscant in 'RotS'- then it was named the Stellar Envoy but Lucas it is the Falcon, not just a similar ship
> 
> 
> http://eeggs.com/images/items/3965.full.jpg


Where? I mean, at what point in RotS? I've never spotted it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Link seems to be broken now...

When Anakin and Obiwan are arriving at the space port for the awards ther is an establishing shot- here is a link to another image with a zoom in on the Stellar Envoy:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ow1QizyWfVeM&ei=mwXvVaaTKYXIeuiiv_gL&tbm=isch


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> Link seems to be broken now...
> 
> When Anakin and Obiwan are arriving at the space port for the awards ther is an establishing shot- here is a link to another image with a zoom in on the Stellar Envoy:
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ow1QizyWfVeM&ei=mwXvVaaTKYXIeuiiv_gL&tbm=isch


Yep. It's very low profile and doesn't draw attention to itself, it just comes in at the bottom of the screen right before they cut to the next scene.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful model! 
I'm also in the process of stripping the paint back on mine.. Sometimes the most simple things (ala painting one colour and getting it right) can be the hardest.. 

My build will be the earlier blue striped cargo vessel prior top ANH. 

Your build progress has really got me itching for that 3D printed cockpit cone. I hate 'glass' on Star Wars kits. Again, well done!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

And done.


----------

